# Bee Theft



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm thinking about branding my hives.

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2014/02/13/honey-price-increases-lead-to-jump-in-beehive-thefts/

Honey Price Increases Lead to Jump In Beehive Thefts

DIXON (CBS13) â The price of honey has jumped in the last decade, leading to a jump in beehive thefts.

That has beekeepers turning to technology to try and stop crooks from taking the hives.

Keepers like Phil Hofland hoping the latest technology will sting those thieves trying to make off with the valuable hives.

âYou can come in here with a forklift and snagâIâve seen people steal 30,000 to 50,000 in a half an hour,â he said.

Beekeepers have always been concerned about theft, and have long tried to develop ways to prevent that from happening.
But the age-old problem has a new remedy. Hofland now uses tiny GPS chips to track if one of his hives is stolen.

âIf it gets moved, I get an email or a text on my phone immediately,â the Dixon beekeeper said.

Along with the chips, Hofland also brands his boxes in hopes of scaring away those who may look to swipe the hives.

âI look at it as if my boxes are marked really good and somebody elseâs arenât,â he said. âSomebody has a choice between picking mine and somebody elseâs, they are going to do that.â


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mann lake even sells a GPS unit that goes inside the hives. I think it is the cost of nucs and packages that is driving the thefts.
I use a rotor to put GVA on all hive bodies and supers. I use a sharpie on the top bars to put GVA on them.



 Al


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

We made branding iron and branded all of our hives and components. Sharpie on the frames here as well.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Any idea where I can order a branding iron?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Is a guard dog not a feasible idea?

I someday hope to have a few hives and planned to put them in my pasture with livestock guarded by a LGD. I was hoping he would deter strange people from entering the pasture at all. (Heck I was hoping the bees themselves would keep people from wanting to enter the pasture)

Maybe not so feasible if the hives aren't on your own property I guess?


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

Can just picture someone trying to individually brand their bees :spinsmiley:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sure Mann lake sells branding irons, Not cheap either.
With nucs selling for 100.00 each it would be profitable to take several hives or all from a yard and break them down to 5 frame nucs and the thief's may or may not be a bee keeper them selves.

 Al


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

Try this source for branding irons: http://www.brandingirons.com/

I looked, but never bought their products myself. If I were to purchase one, I'd probably stay away from the electric version. Sounds impractical for beekeeper in a yard. It may be slower too. I'd probably go with something I could heat with a small propane torch. (That's how I start my smoker! ) 

If anyone bought a brander, I would be interested in knowing more.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> I'm sure Mann lake sells branding irons, Not cheap either.
> With nucs selling for 100.00 each it would be profitable to take several hives or all from a yard and break them down to 5 frame nucs and the thief's may or may not be a bee keeper them selves.
> 
> Al


Down here in TN/AL/GA tristate area, this year, a _package_ of bees is easily $100+ and nucs $150 :stars:


----------

